# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Old Texadelphia to become Big Dog Daddy's Ice House

## ok071

Does anyone know what is going into the old Texadelphia?   I saw a dumpster out front like some remodeling may be going on inside.

----------


## Garin

Toby Keith is opening up a bar , ice house or something along that line. I'm good friends with his son in law.

----------


## BG918

> Toby Keith is opening up a bar , ice house or something along that line. I'm good friends with his son in law.


Not related to the Ice House in downtown OKC I presume?

----------


## Garin

> Not related to the Ice House in downtown OKC I presume?


No and it has ice in the name but not 100% sure , it will be a sports bar , the outdoor bar will be a focal point I've seen the designs and the are pretty cool.

----------


## Geographer

The only unfortunate thing is that they are tearing down buildings south of the Texadelphia building to construct a surface parking lot.

It's unfortunate because catty-corner to this building (on the NW side of the Lindsey/Berry intersection) is a very underutilized and largely vacant parking lot most of the time.

----------


## BG918

I thought there was an empty lot to the south?  Are they expanding the patio area onto the existing small parking area on Lindsey ?

----------


## Geographer

> I thought there was an empty lot to the south?  Are they expanding the patio area onto the existing small parking area on Lindsey ?


It's an empty lot now, it used to have a house.

I'm not sure if they're expanding the patio area, good question.

----------


## BG918

If they expand the patio they could have a Mont-like set up on that corner which would be pretty cool.  The more nice patio options in Norman the better.

----------


## Geographer

Absolutely. I hope you got a chance to hang out at Norman's better block on Main Street in front of the old lumber yard...it was great. Local and Das Boot turned the lumber yard into a wine and beer garden. It was great.

----------


## brian

If I am remembering correctly, that lot was empty and for sale for quite a while.

----------


## Geographer

> If I am remembering correctly, that lot was empty and for sale for quite a while.


You could be right, I could have been mistaken on what I saw on the city council agenda a while ago...either way, more surface parking = boo! haha.

----------


## BG918

How does the upcoming Lindsey work affect them?  If the Berry intersection goes to 4 lanes each way with a turn lane then some of their parking out front will be lost.  If the build a larger patio then they'll only have a few spots making a lot on the south side necessary.  If there were homes there they would probably just utilize parking nearby like across Berry, like what they do at the Library and Mont, but since there was an empty lot it makes sense.  

Having sidewalks down Lindsey to the east of Berry and across a new Imhoff Creek bridge will be good for those walking to this place.  I lived one year in college at Flood & Lindsey and would walk to Texadelphia as would other students that live in the area.

----------


## Tavia

Was on Lindsey last night and noticed a "now hiring" sign for this place, looks like it's called Big Bone Daddy or something close to that?!?

----------


## Pete

It will be called Big Dog Daddy’s Ice House (seriously) and be a Toby Keith / Hal Smith project.  They are also opening one in Lawton.

Bar & grill with broad menu (burgers, sandwiches, pizza, etc.) to open in mid August.

Two bars; one indoors and an overhead door will open to an outside bar on a covered patio.

This is a recent photo from the Journal Record:

----------


## Bullbear

what a rediculous name

----------


## catch22

> It will be called Big Dog Daddy’s Ice House (seriously) and be a Toby Keith / Hal Smith project.  They are also opening one in Lawton.


Unfortunately this sounds as if it will live up to expectations.

----------


## kevinpate

> what a rediculous name


Named after a song of his.
Toby Keith - Big Dog Daddy (Original) - YouTube

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

I'm wondering how well this will do in Norman?

That area is not too close to campus so you don't get a lot of students walking to it. It does have good traffic coming down Lindsey.

But hey okies love Toby I guess so I never know.

----------


## Pete

I think the focus will be on families.

It's only about 4,000 SF, so rather small for a full-service restaurant.

----------


## Bullbear

> Named after a song of his.
> Toby Keith - Big Dog Daddy (Original) - YouTube


My response is the same..lol

----------


## kevinpate

Yeah ... wasn't really meaning it as a defense of the name. Like his other eatery, he just named it after one of the tunes.
If he goes into motivational speaking, the seminars might get billed as How Do You Like Me Now nights.

----------


## Questor

I'm not sure what to think of this. So many aspects are just... Odd. 

On the flip side, I'll probably check it out when it opens if for no other reason than to wrap my brain around it.

----------


## Clown puncher

Had dinner there tonight and it was very good. It was packed ,fun atmosphere will be a great place to hang out and catch a game with some friends.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> I'm wondering how well this will do in Norman?
> 
> That area is not too close to campus so you don't get a lot of students walking to it. It does have good traffic coming down Lindsey.
> 
> But hey okies love Toby I guess so I never know.


Texadelphia did really well there for a long time, not sure what happened recently but it didn't ever seem like they were having issues. This should do well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Clown puncher

The menu is a check the box type which I've never seen around Oklahoma before, you take your pencil and check everything you want then hand it to waitress or waiter food arrived very quick for as busy as they were and it was all cooked perfectly and accurate.

----------


## ChargerAg

Went by here tonight.   Big Dog Daddy's had been renamed a while back to Toby's American Grill.   Anyhow it is closed for good now.    Sign said that they may relocate.   Wonder if the road work on Lindsey hurt them?    You would think with Toby and Hal Smiths money they would have made a better run.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

The construction surely hurt business. It was never super busy but I'm this construction killed it. Everything on Lindsey is hurting right now. I don't know many people in Norman who go down there for food. I have missed me some Ray's BBQ just because I don't want to deal with the lane situation.

----------


## HangryHippo

> The construction surely hurt business. It was never super busy but I'm this construction killed it. Everything on Lindsey is hurting right now. I don't know many people in Norman who go down there for food. I have missed me some Ray's BBQ just because I don't want to deal with the lane situation.


While the construction is a bit obnoxious, venturing down Lindsey St. is really not bad at all. Businesses are still accessible and because lots of folks are avoiding it, it's not busy. I'm helping how I can, but I'd really encourage people to continue supporting their haunts or we're going to lose a lot of long-time businessses.

----------


## ChargerAg

Anybody know what is going on with this property?    They are repainting the building bright multicolors.   They are also extending the outside patio area.    Curious if this will be a new Toby Keith Venture.

----------


## swh113

> Anybody know what is going on with this property?    They are repainting the building bright multicolors.   They are also extending the outside patio area.    Curious if this will be a new Toby Keith Venture.


Penny Hill is moving into this space in a few weeks

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Penny Hill is moving into this space in a few weeks


Nice!

----------


## Dr Beard Face

> Penny Hill is moving into this space in a few weeks


I hope they last, I like Penny Hill!   This building seems cursed.

----------


## ChargerAg

Here is a pic  took of it today.   You can see the new color scheme.   You can also see the new deck on the left that they are building.

----------


## HangryHippo

Those color choices are ugly.  The deck looks nice though.

----------


## Thomas Vu

Penny HIll has relocated quite a few times, I hope they're fine.  Each time into a location with more prevalence.

----------


## ereid

I read their grand opening is today.

----------


## LocoAko

I went and was greatly disappointed. I was a frequent visitor of their old location on Lindsey. When we first walked in it took a while to get our menus and the manager (?) came over to tell us right off the bat that nothing would be right and that things are crazy and slow. Strange, but okay. The waiter was unfamiliar with the menu though that wasn't surprising. However, it took nearly an hour to get our sandwiches. I know it's the first day so things are slow, but an _hour_ to plop egg salad on a roll? The bacon was soggy and the fries came out soggy and lukewarm. Both of my friend's orders were messed up but they dealt with it because we were already so pressed for time. (And, FWIW, the style of the sandwiches has changed somewhat: the chicken club that used to be on a long roll now came on a hamburger-style bun and the chicken was a chicken breast instead of strips). Had to wait another 30 minutes for the waiter to return to give us our checks. I'll probably wait a while before giving them another shot to see if they get their act together, but even for opening day standards it seemed pretty disjointed.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> I went and was greatly disappointed. I was a frequent visitor of their old location on Lindsey. When we first walked in it took a while to get our menus and the manager (?) came over to tell us right off the bat that nothing would be right and that things are crazy and slow. Strange, but okay. The waiter was unfamiliar with the menu though that wasn't surprising. However, it took nearly an hour to get our sandwiches. I know it's the first day so things are slow, but an _hour_ to plop egg salad on a roll? The bacon was soggy and the fries came out soggy and lukewarm. Both of my friend's orders were messed up but they dealt with it because we were already so pressed for time. (And, FWIW, the style of the sandwiches has changed somewhat: the chicken club that used to be on a long roll now came on a hamburger-style bun and the chicken was a chicken breast instead of strips). Had to wait another 30 minutes for the waiter to return to give us our checks. I'll probably wait a while before giving them another shot to see if they get their act together, but even for opening day standards it seemed pretty disjointed.


Not good. They could be missing out on some of the graduation crowd tomorrow.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I went and was greatly disappointed. I was a frequent visitor of their old location on Lindsey. When we first walked in it took a while to get our menus and the manager (?) came over to tell us right off the bat that nothing would be right and that things are crazy and slow. Strange, but okay. The waiter was unfamiliar with the menu though that wasn't surprising. However, it took nearly an hour to get our sandwiches. I know it's the first day so things are slow, but an _hour_ to plop egg salad on a roll? The bacon was soggy and the fries came out soggy and lukewarm. Both of my friend's orders were messed up but they dealt with it because we were already so pressed for time. (And, FWIW, the style of the sandwiches has changed somewhat: the chicken club that used to be on a long roll now came on a hamburger-style bun and the chicken was a chicken breast instead of strips). Had to wait another 30 minutes for the waiter to return to give us our checks. I'll probably wait a while before giving them another shot to see if they get their act together, but even for opening day standards it seemed pretty disjointed.


Just curious, but did you request an adjustment on your tab or a credit for a future visit?

----------


## LocoAko

> Just curious, but did you request an adjustment on your tab or a credit for a future visit?


We didn't, no. My order was fine (other than the wait and the somewhat soggy fries), and my two friends weren't bothered enough by theirs to cause a stir. The waitstaff was extremely apologetic the whole time (like I said, literally the first thing said to us as we walked in lol), but I could see performance like this really bothering some folks especially on graduation weekend.

----------

